# GBA ExpLoader V0.58b released.



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2008)

*GBA ExpLoader V0.58b released.*
Minor update
              Rudolph has released v0.58b of his GBA Exploader (formerly 3in1 ExpPack tool) used by many flash cart owners to support the 3 in 1 (all versions) from EZFlash, the EZ4 lite deluxe and the Ewin 2 in 1.







This version fixes a bug with the Flash 512Kbit save type used in several notable games and adds tentative support for the recently announced EZFlash 3 in 1 plus. It appears the support is the same and it will not support the full 512Mbit in available on the 3 in 1 plus this time around edition but the same 256Mbit/32Mbytes (such a feat requires quite some work to do).
See included text files for usage guide.





Rudolph's blog entry (Japanese)



GBAtemp download


Thanks to ccosmos for the news.


----------



## ckain (Dec 22, 2008)

I wonder if GBA Exploader is ever going to support Gameshark/Action Replay codes. Technically it is possible.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 22, 2008)

I added a comment to the download link, but since then I've fixed up my translation a little bit.  Since I can't edit my comment, I'll post the edit here.  

Original Japanese Blog: 
やっと、少しだけ更新したGBA_ExpLoaderですが．．予想通りデグレートが発見されました。
FLASH512のタイプのパッチが正しくあたっていませんでしたので、殆どのFLASH512の
タイプでSAVEできない もしくはハングアップしていました。

「GBA ExpLoader V0.58b」

一応未確認ですが、問合せがありそうなので「EZ3in1拡張パックplus」にも対応しました。
仕様は今までの「EZ3in1拡張パック」と同じで、NORは最初の32MBのみ使用します。

DSiの解析を自己解禁して、色々とやっているのですが．．．何ともサッパリ進みません
っていうか全然分かりません。
DSiのDS互換モードは、ガチガチに固められていてまったく隙がありません。
DSiについて、少し書こうと思いましたが殆どが予測になってしまうので今は止めておきます。
でも、DS互換モードでカードを一度抜いた後にまったく認識しない(割込みも発生しない)のには
困っています。ipasとやらで簡単に実現していたようなのですが．．．．
抜差し後も認識させる方法が分かる方がいましたら教えていただきたいです。
2008-12-21 15:00

English Translation:
I was finally able make small updates to GBA_ExpLoader...as I thought, a downgrade(?)* was discovered.
The FLASH512-type patch wasn't working correctly, so on almost all FLASH512-type patches,
either saving wasn't possible or it would freeze.

"GBA ExpLoader V0.58b"

I haven't tested this, but since I figured that others would ask about it, I also made it compatible with the "EZ 3-in-1 plus pack."
The specs are the same as the "EZ 3-in-1 pack," and NOR only uses the first 32MB.

I've decided to continue analyzing the DSi and now I'm working on some things...but I haven't made any progress.

The DSi's DS Compatibility Mode just freezes up and I can't do anything.
I was going to write a little bit about the DSi, but it's all just speculation so for now I've decided not to.
I'm having problems because once the card is ejected whilie in DS Compatibility Mode, it doesn't recognize anything at all (the CPU interrupt doesn't even occur).
But it looks like the ipas(?) was easy to implement...

If anyone out there knows how to make it work after removing and reinserting the card, please let me know.  
2008-12-21 15:00

*I have no idea what "デグレート" means, as it's not a word I've ever encountered before, nor is it a word I could find in any Japanese-English dictionaries. I think it means "de-grade" as opposed to "upgrade," but I'm just guessing.


----------



## moshii (Dec 22, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> *I have no idea what "?????" means, as it's not a word I've ever encountered before,



Um... you sure it isn't just ??????? with the ???? missing on ????Not everyone uses Romaji based input afterall.
A lot of katakana words can't be found in je dictionaries simply because they're imported words and go in and out of fashion fairly quickly...


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 22, 2008)

moshii said:
			
		

> Um... you sure it isn't just ??????? with the ???? missing on ????Not everyone uses Romaji based input afterall.


Yeah, I thought as much.  It's just that Rudolph wrote two blogs on v0.58 and in every instance of the word, it was missing the ???? so I couldn't discount the possibility that he was spelling it that way on purpose.  Which is why "downgrade" was my best guess.  But thanks for confirming it for me.


----------



## santorix10 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice translation. Does anyone have links to any info on the new 3 in 1?


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Dec 22, 2008)

ckain said:
			
		

> I wonder if GBA Exploader is ever going to support Gameshark/Action Replay codes. Technically it is possible.




Well use GBATTM to patch the codes into the rom so they're always active. Or add enablers and disablers if you don't always want them active.

Nice little substitute for the lacking of the feature in the Exploader.


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 22, 2008)

gbpic said:
			
		

> Nice translation. Does anyone have links to any info on the new 3 in 1?


Yep.  Look at this thread.


----------



## Defiance (Dec 23, 2008)

What's the difference between this and Rudolph's 3 in 1 tool?  Because that's the one I use, and I was wondering if it made a difference.


----------



## Narin (Dec 23, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> What's the difference between this and Rudolph's 3 in 1 tool?  Because that's the one I use, and I was wondering if it made a difference.


GBA Exploader is the newest and latest version of the EZ 3 in 1 Tool. The 3 in 1 Tool has been discontinued in favor of GBA Explorer which contains more fixes and features.


----------



## Wizard298 (Jan 31, 2009)

I found a bug in the program, I hope Rudolph gets around to fixing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





When you load a rom in NOR, does not matter which one after it is copyed to NOR memory, you load the game by hitting X, the game comes up but stays on the screen. You shut it off and load it again and the game plays just fine.

Anyone else have this issue?
In order to play a game in NOR you have to load it up shut the system off come back and then hit run for it to work.

PSRAM plays on the first try just fine.

ROMS are clean and loaded on my previous cart no problems. I had to order a new one which I got the 512mb ram one, my previous one was defective battery was shortening out no matter how many times I replaced it. SO I know the roms work but for some reason it won't load in NOR on the first try.......


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think that happens to everyone. I personally only put games in NOR mode when I play it for long. I always boot it by pressing boot slot 2 on my r4.


----------



## Wizard298 (Jan 31, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> I think that happens to everyone. I personally only put games in NOR mode when I play it for long. I always boot it by pressing boot slot 2 on my r4.



I am trying to find someone who has the same setup the new ez 3 in 1 and thew new version of GBA exploder, because I am trying to find out if it's the bug in the software or my card is messed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can someone Boot up a rom in NOR mode for the first time or just load a different game. After it's done loading hit X to run the game and tell me if it boots up on the first try or not. If so try one more game and do the same and see if it boots up on the first try.

My problem is killing me cause I have too load it and after it's done loading I hit X and it just sits at the GBA screen. I have to shut it down and turn it back on and then run it from there and it works. The pain in the ass having to shut it down everyhtime I want to load up a new rom.
Loads perfectly fine after I reboot it once I can turn it back on and it will be 100% boot rate, until I change roms once I change roms I always have to shut it down and turn it back on to play frown.gif


----------



## darkside2205 (Nov 27, 2010)

Narin said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol gba exploader isn't a 3 in 1 solution its an emulator  or loader


----------



## axb993 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wizard298 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's taken about 2 years for this post, so I hope the following is worth the wait:

Nope. Never encountered this problem before. I have loaded clean ROMs AND hacks like Pokémon Quartz of sizes from 8MB all the way to 32MB with them all working perfectly. I am on an R4 with the latest YSMenu installed, and I am using an EZFlash 3in1 Expansion Pack, and I am using this version of GBA ExpLoader (I have no idea whether or not it's the latest version). Maybe it's the fact that I'm using YSMenu, I don't know, but I'm sorry to say that I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------

